
Ask HN: Do all modems connect via Coax? - ParameterOne
Here in NY the cable companys&#x27; and Verizon&#x27;s modems both connect to the outside world using coax.  Is it like that everywhere?  mostly everywhere?
======
dekhn
I have AT&T gigabit fiber. Fiber from the pole to the house, through the wall,
into a transceiver, which connects to the modem via a cat5e cable.

When I had AT&T DSL, it was standard telephone hookup to the DSL point of
entry, then coax into the modem.

~~~
cimmanom
Verizon DSL was phone all the way to the modem, IIRC. My FIOS is something
that’s neither Ethernet nor coax nor phone all the way to the modem. Not sure
if it’s fiber or something else proprietary, just that it’s hard wired(!)

